
Show HN: Find out if you are getting paid fairly and help to reduce pay inequity - ngranja19
https://knowyourworth.site
======
ngranja19
Hi,

A few months ago a friend of mine got a job in a big USA company. She
suspected she was being paid less than their workmates because of her
nationality (Uruguayan) and gender (female). After talking with some
colleagues they created a spreadsheet where everyone from that company could
share their salaries, sector, years of experience and gender. So everyone
could see if they were being paid fairly.

I thought it was a really great idea, everyone should have that in their
company, so I decided to build a site where everyone could easily share their
salaries in an anonymous way.

Researching about this on the internet, I found some tools (like glassdoor, o
levels) but there are mainly about salaries just from the USA, big companies
and more complex than we would like. Also, I found this subreddit and I saw
there was a survey to do exactly the same, therefore I decided to share it
here, maybe some people will find it useful as I do.

If you are interested in seeing what other people in your similar situation
are earning or you are happy with your salary but you want to support
equality, you all are invited to visit
[https://knowyourworth.site](https://knowyourworth.site) . I'd appreciate any
kind of feedback or support spreading the word. Thanks!

------
rocketpastsix
I tried submitting my information three times. Each time getting a "error
submitting salary. Please contact support" with zero validation or errors on
the screen for me to understand the problem.

~~~
ngranja19
Oh, I'm very sorry about that. I was checking the logs and I don't see
anything. It is weird because yesterday a lot of people submitted their
salaries without any problem. I'll continue checking to see if I find
something. Sorry again.

